# Male Drahthaar puppy



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

One male left out of my litter of 11 pups.
Nice male pup.
Arlo vom Coldwater Canyon
http://coldwatercanyon.weebly.com/dog-for-sale.html

Pm, email or call me if interested in this pup.
[email protected]
435-730-5295


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Good looking dogs! Even my sister liked them and there hunting dogs. Thought this would never happen!


----------



## No Guides (May 31, 2010)

If you are ever thinking about purchasing a Draht Give Matt a call. I picked up a female from him and I could not be more pleased. He is a true pro with these dogs .Thanks Matt and no she is not for sale!!!!!


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

Neither is the male anymore, he went to his new home in Oregon last week.


----------

